# Missing patch of fur?



## igloe (Mar 1, 2010)

Today, I noticed that Pico was missing a small patch of fur (half a dime size?) right above her lip.
There is no bleeding/scabs/rashes. How could this have happened though?

Would it result from rubbing up against things too hard?
Could it be that Harley plays too rough with her and tore some fur out? If so, how? With claws or teeth?
Is it a sign of something else?

I touched it gently, but it doesn't seem to bother/hurt her at all. Insights?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

...for some reason, I'm thinking of rats... Like a rodent-something-or-other that causes lip sores on kitties.


----------



## igloe (Mar 1, 2010)

I quickly googled the issue and came across this answer.
Does it seem plausible? Anyone have experience with this? The missing patch of fur on Pico is also "square".

Should I do anything or leave it alone?



> Geez, everyone's so quick to say it's fleas. Sheesh, y'all must not have indoor cats huh. And BfrombigD , if you don't know what she should do keep your big euthanasia (sp) mouth shut. the cat has a bald patch, not an incureable disease..My god to suggest that is disgusting. *It's more likely the cat could have gotten a bug bite, or some type of irritant on that part of his skin and he just scratched so much his hair fell out.* Dog's and Cats fur, as I'm sure all animals , is very sensitive. My daughter's father's cat found his way into the ceilings in his house from his unfinished laundry room and for a year he was balding and had scabs from the insulation irritating his skin. His fur has finally grown back except for one spot. I wouldn't take him to the vet . Especially if he doesn't seem in distress.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Heidi...I think you're talking about rodent ulcer or eosinophilic granuloma. Based on the article and photos below I doesn't sound like that's it. 

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_eo ... uloma.html


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Lisa, I did a search with "rodentus" and came up blank. I just did another (_final attempt_) with "rodent sores on cats" and it came up with the Eosin/Gran I had been thinking of, but you don't think that is it.
Do you think this could be from eating out of plastic bowls, like feline acne on the chin?

If this were my kitty, I would evaluate it: 

Painful? To vet. 
Not painful? Wait-and-see.
Large wound? To vet.
Small wound? Wait-and-see. 
Grows larger? To vet. 
Remains the same or reduces? Wait-and-see.

*I would also give this a deadline. 
If I did not see any marked improvement within a week, kitty would go to the vet.


----------

